# We need to get everyone over here!



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

We need to try to get the other forum members to start posting on the new site,this thing is so much faster and easy to navigate. :toast Let's start a roll call on this thread for everyone that has signed up so far,if you read this post a reply so we know how many are here.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

FRYDADDY IS HERE. I think some of the guys are having trouble getting on. I think they need to complete their registration before it will allow them to log on. I will post that on the old site. Really like this one!:usaflag


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

BBob... Present and accounted for Sir.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I plan on closing posting on the old site tomorrow. It will remain online for searching and I have advised a soultion for replying to a post by copying and pasting the URL from the old site onto this one in a reply.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Gloryboy ready for duty!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Here and accounted for!!! :hehe: I DID have to re-register tho... it wouldn't let me back in... laffs.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

<P align=left>I'm in!! Looks great Chris!!<P align=left>WayneO<P align=left>


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Pin Fish BAMASAM present and accounted for SIR! :bowdown:toast


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cuz is signed up!:toast


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor is "On Board" 

Gotta love the Pin Fish thing.

Jim


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean Man in and I will try to only post over here now. Great new site Chris.:bowdown


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

<P align=center>This change snuck up on me....hope everyone makes the move<P align=center>*the Dawg is here!*<P align=center>


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

here, but this site is alot slower than the other on my pc, and it takes forever for the replys to post


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems much faster, but I it will take a while to get used to the new look. :mmmbeer


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Aye!! I'm in


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Im here :mmmbeer :mmmbeer


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *seminolewind (10/1/2007)*Im here :mmmbeer :mmmbeer


and with a much improved avatar.....nice! :toast


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

and with a much improved avatar.....nice! :toast[/quote]



I agree with that one! :toast


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Front and center. Awesome new site Chris. I have to start over though. I just became a trigger on the old site. Oh well, here's to ya....:toast


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeppers people don't like change!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cut it over.... you gotta start somewhere .. :mmmbeer:mmmbeer


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

guess we wont see who gets to 10,00 post s first:letsparty


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cuzmondo on board. Thanks for all you do Chris. :bowdown


----------



## jerseyboy (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm here:letsdrink


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Same name and avitare. Different attitude!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I stop using the other site yesterday. I really like this much, much better. Hope everyone moves over soon._


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah... this site is much better!!

ALL YOU LURKERS.... GUESTS.... SIGN UP!!!! :clap


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Helo_Hunter signed in

Still need to bring over the pictures and signature block


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

MAde it over... trying to get used to it!


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

Here!!


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Present and accounted for.... I think ...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

UMMMM HMMMMMMMMMMMMM Ya'll got enney mor'n dem franch fried taters????


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im in....


----------



## Sea Rooster (Oct 3, 2007)

_Sea Rooster here._

Great site...crazy fast!

:bowdown


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

yup.. I'm here also... I"m awaiting for the Last 15 Post page to show back up though.. But keep up the good work chris.. and thanks for everything


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Private Pilot here

New place looks great!:toast


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Present and accounted for


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

The member formally known as FLYBOY is here and pissed that someone took my name:moon


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

present


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 3, 2007)

:usaflag ONBOARD


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am here...where's the beer?:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

both dale "on the rocks" and i are on board. hope everyone follows...

thanks chris:toast...

where's the thumbsupemoticon?


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Just came over.

REELGOOD


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Tobo formaly tobotrout is here! Looks good!:letsparty


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in!!!

:moon


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

Here!:toast


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

2chairs first post


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard to everyone,now we need to all get some good weather and GO FISHING!


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Had to get my first post in. Now somebody want to help me pick those dang college games


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I think everyone will move over enventially. Once they get to using some of the new features, I think they will enjoy this one even more. I know I am like this one a lot more._


----------



## Hand Reel (Oct 2, 2007)

Here for the beer!:letsdrink


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm back


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

Here:letsdrink


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Still lost , but here . P.S. love the sell checker.


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm here..I had to reregister but I made it! 

Permission to come aboard Capt?

Ok who owes me a Coors Light?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Present or should say here! Thanks for the work involved in making the new site. Is the mail portion workng yet?:bowdown:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok I will try again Submariner present and accounte for:clap


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

:usaflag:clap On board...on duty. Thanks Chris for the new forum.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

We are at 655 and climbing in just a few days,not bad.


----------



## pensadawg (Oct 3, 2007)

Pensadawg on board.:usaflag:usaflag:letsparty


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

The Root Beer Float is here!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Here!!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I like it but its like new shoes, its wierd for the first few days. What can I say, im a junkie too, Il be back no matter what :banghead


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Voodoo is in the house


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Where is Tuna Man? Is he still out west? Hopefully he will be along shortly.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

HighCotton here.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

I B here


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

surfstryker here.:mmmbeer good to see Highcotton back.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *surfstryker (10/5/2007)*surfstryker here.:mmmbeer good to see Highcotton back.


Your just glad he is back with his avatar! oke


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Howdy All! I am here! Absolutely nothing to add or report other than it has been very, very windy around these parts the last few days so I am sure somebody has been getting their butt handed to them.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

I be here! I think they just should shut the old forum down so there is no choice but to come here that would solve alot of this problem


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

It is shut down to posting now,but there is some very good information on the old forum we can all use and learn from.I believe that is why Chris is keeping it up.


----------

